# Paw pad trim



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the second time iv'e trimmed mishkins paw pads, i could only get photo's of his feet because he wouldn't let me take photo's of his paws and kept tucking them away lol

i have no idea how they are actually supposed to look, i figured it would all grow back if i did it wrong anyway.

let me know what you think...and sorry for the photo's lol, it's the only way i could get a picture of his paw pads.






















felicity


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

so cute. i used to cut the hair in louis paws but i took him for lots of walks and his paws started getting rough - so i stopped cutting there - i guess the hair protects the pads - so his pads are about as rough as they were when he was about 7 months old.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never had to trim the boys's pads, with them being outside all the time it seems to stay trim by itself.

Mishkin looks so cute like that, i love that sleeping position.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I like to keep the pads trimmed because my guys use potty pads
and I don't want urine to get on the fur and stink.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

funny pictures









I would love to see a video of someone trimming pads. I am terrified to do it and I really should. I'm too shy to ask my groomer







I also love to see a video of the whole grooming process , ok now I'm pushing it







one step at a time.

looks like you did a good job though.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> funny pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fay...the groomers usually automatically do the feet..why doesn't yours? Next time you go
you should ask they do Sparkey's feet. If you want to do it, just use a little manicure scissor
and clip the hair between the toes...it's very easy to do.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Fay...the groomers usually automatically do the feet..why doesn't yours? Next time you go
> you should ask they do Sparkey's feet.[/B]


well they do, but I go there once every 2 months and usually after 2 weeks they are long again. and he keeps chewing on his paws. I think I have to keep them short all the time.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

One of the most important reasons to keep the hair cut between the pads and off of the bottom of the pads is because if they have hair on their pads -- they can often compensate for slipping around on tile floors and this can change their walk and put stress on knees. NOT a good thing. Soo -- do what I do -- use your husband's mustach or beard trimmer and get in between the pads and then blow off the trimmer and put it back and no one is the wiser.









Fay -- I know you're saying "Yeah, right -- I'll just hold Sparky with one hand and trim between the pads, without out cutting him, with the other hand. Right."


----------



## diamond32 (Sep 14, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> One of the most important reasons to keep the hair cut between the pads and off of the bottom of the pads is because if they have hair on their pads -- they can often compensate for slipping around on tile floors and this can change their walk and put stress on knees. NOT a good thing. Soo -- do what I do -- use your husband's mustach or beard trimmer and get in between the pads and then blow of the trimmer and put it back and no one is the wiser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mishkin used to slip on the tiles at our place and on the floorboards at mums so trimming them has helped him a lot, he looks more confidant when he walks on smooth surfaces. he can't go on walks yet anyway so i don't have to worry about them getting rough and you can moisterise them to make them softer









i do it when he's sleeping, there's no way i could trim his pads while he's awake


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> do what I do -- use your husband's mustach or beard trimmer and get in between the pads and then blow of the trimmer and put it back and no one is the wiser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=256929
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fay,

Every two to 3 weeks I take Wilson into a little place around the corner and ask them to trim his nails and paw pads. I won't let them groom him, as I don't trust them- but I am right there while they do his nails and pads- so it's fine. I did stop one girl in the middle of it because she was beng too rough. They charge me about $15.

And Fay- don't be afraid to ask for anything! If you want some thing- ask for it, all they can do is say no.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

The Wahl one inch pocket pro is what I use. It is cordless and fairly quiet (and reasonably priced). The girls don't seem to mind it at all. 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1158898092968

Here at URL below is the sylique by Wahl that is even slimmer. I have both but onlways seem to use my pocket-pro 1" one all the time. It is easier for me to handle for some reason.


http://www.wahlanimalstore.com/product_det...51-701%20PURPLE


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> I won't let them groom him, as I don't trust them- but I am right there while they do his nails and pads- so it's fine. I did stop one girl in the middle of it because she was beng too rough. They charge me about $15.[/B]


You know, Deanna, I think I'm going to start doing that too. Yesterday, I had Fendi get her nails trimmed without me and today I started to trim her paw pads. She normally let me trim her paw pads fine but today she was protesting the whole time. It's unlike her. I'm thinking they must have hurt her trimming her nails yesterday, and that's why she's acting this way. I normally trim her nails and paw pads together all the time with no problems, but I thought to have her get it done professionally this once but she's more nervous than ever. I'm just going to do that myself from now on.


----------

